# FLEX Questions



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

So, FLEX is not in the Connecticut market as of yet. However, working for the USPS we also deliver a ton of Amazon packages. My question is what are your procedures for apartment buildings? Especially ones in low income/high crime areas? Since you don't have access to their mailboxes where do you leave packages when no one is home? How do they know their packages have been attempted? Are you given hand held scanning devices? How does Amazon prevent theft? It would be easy for a driver to simply say "I left it on their porch". Do you have to bring undelivered packages back to the hub? I have a lot more questions but I'll save those for later.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

We just stuff everything in the mailboxes in those low income high crime areas.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Most apts mailboxes are locked and can only be accessed by USPS or customer


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It's absolutely forbidden and illegal for flex drivers to deliver to a mailbox of any sort. 

Apartments all depends on how safe you think it is. In areas I think a package won't last I knock on door, call customer or return to warehouse. I rarely do that and OFTEN drop packages at apartment front doors with very few problems.

We do everything with our own personal phones and flex app. Scan packages at warehouse via app, creates itinerary and map. Off you go. To deliver you have to scan package for delivery at location or mark as undeliverable. Any undeliverables are returned to warehouse. 

Amazon/us cannot prevent theft. We however are actually held responsible if a package is "missing" whether by theft or fraud. You get dinged and an email about it and have to maintain a deliverable rating of a certain percentage.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Frankly, we don't have an actual procedure for apt delivery, it's all up to contractor to decide to left at front door or go to leasing office or bring back, becus our decision is highly criticize by AMZL standard.
I know it is a package has been attempted when delivering date on box is late and my app flash red.
We use our smartphone as scanning device, GPS, picking block, and arguing with support, .. everything.
We do from time to time bring back undeliverable to the hub/warehouse where pkgs get reroll and shove to others contractor.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks all .. Love to try it


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

How much do you get paid an hour being a mailman in Connecticut?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> How much do you get paid an hour being a mailman in Connecticut?


It's pretty much the same nationwide ... Depending on how much time you put in ... And job title ... I was a carrier about 12 years ago and pulled in $80 average yr for 5 8 hr days ... If you want, you can be in the overtime list and get another 16hr overtime ... Time + another .5 of time weekly ... Example $30x16hr = $480wk more ... USPS also gets overtime 8+ per day not 40 per week ... Example other companies can work you 4 days 10hrs a day and no overtime ... USPS anything over 8hrs in that day is overtime ... All for doing what flex does, in the company's vehicle on the same route that you do daily .


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> It's pretty much the same nationwide ... Depending on how much time you put in ... And job title ... I was a carrier about 12 years ago and pulled in $80 average yr for 5 8 hr days ... If you want, you can be in the overtime list and get another 16hr overtime ... Time + another .5 of time weekly ... Example $30x16hr = $480wk more ... USPS also gets overtime 8+ per day not 40 per week ... Example other companies can work you 4 days 10hrs a day and no overtime ... USPS anything over 8hrs in that day is overtime ... All for doing what flex does, in the company's vehicle on the same route that you do daily .


And with benefits? I'm just asking why a mailman would want to do Flex when you can make more money doing his job?

I actually did really well on the written test for the USPS but never got hired. Maybe I failed the personality test. People say honesty is the best policy. That's BS when it comes to personality tests and resumes...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm actually a Supervisor. My salary is 74K yr. I just like making extra money in my spare time. I would have to like it though. I do Uber now.. Like the freedom to do it when I feel like it. Average about 12 hrs week. Make $200 to $300.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> And with benefits? I'm just asking why a mailman would want to do Flex when you can make more money doing his job?
> 
> I actually did really well on the written test for the USPS but never got hired. Maybe I failed the personality test. People say honesty is the best policy. That's BS when it comes to personality tests and resumes...


Benefits: 2 COLAs ( cost of living adjustments ) per year (auto) ... As the cost of living hours up nationally duo fits your pay.

Auto increase pay ... You hit a certain date ... Boom ... Your wage goes up .

Union negotiates your contract

You are not treated right, union steps in and handles buSiness.

Basically job for life, can't be fired unless you commit a crime ... Assault, firearm, theft etc.

Basically don't have to really talk to anyone if you don't want ... Come in route your route ... Deliver ... Go home.

4 weeks vacation

4 weeks sick leave

And they can roll for up to 5 years I believe ... There were carrier that took 2 months if vacation time in the summer for family .

Can't get fired for calling in sick ... Had one carrier that only called in when he was going to show up for work .

Never can make you work past 8 hrs unless you are on the overtime desired list ... You can give half your route away.

NEVER HAVE TO FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHTS.



Placebo17 said:


> And with benefits? I'm just asking why a mailman would want to do Flex when you can make more money doing his job.


Usually a supervisor was once a carrier early in ... By crossing over into management his wage went up but was fixed ... 5 day work week with set pay ... No overtime ... And free time ... Easy easy easy job, especially if you have a good station ... So he probably knows the area well and again easy additional money because no overtime in his current position ... (Speculating his reasons)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And we wonder why the USPS is a complete financial disaster?


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

USPS use to be a good gig, but just like everything else since the recession it's gone to shit. I did all the tests and interviews and was offered a job. They could only guarantee 2 days a week of work one being sundays delivering amazon but the other days you had to be on call just in case they needed you. So you couldn't have another regular job. The routes are designed to be 8 hours if it takes you longer (bad weather-Christmas time) you don't get overtime. The only way you are going to get full time is if someone retires or gets fired (doesn't happen). I passed.


----------

